# Beardie Breeding Ritual - Copulation



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats the signs to look out for?

My male bobs his head like mad and the female waves and bobs but not as fast as him. He also runs sideways :S

He grabs her at the back of the head and gets on top so to speak but only stays there for a short period...

How long does he normally stop there for and what other signs do i need to look out for?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone ?


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Thats all i saw mine doing. He was only on top for about 2 mins. 5 weeks later she laid 17 eggs all fertile and 16 growing well lost 1 to mold. Let me no how you get on.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

pwoods76 said:


> Thats all i saw mine doing. He was only on top for about 2 mins. 5 weeks later she laid 17 eggs all fertile and 16 growing well lost 1 to mold. Let me no how you get on.


Thanks..

He was only on top for 10-20 secs if that so i am wonderin if its the start of some ritual they go through.. He is a proven breeder but not sure about the female but she was in with a male before i got her


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah thats the right signs of breeding. 

Make sure you give them plenty of live food before she lays her eggs so that she get good quality eggs.

When putting eggs into incubator you can put cocktail umbrellas so the eggs don't go mould from the water droplets. 

Let me know how well its going.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

will do

Thanks all


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

is it normal for the female not to eat as much during this period?

She's eaten no veg and about 6 large locusts


----------



## donnap851 (Jul 27, 2008)

my male stopped eatting first, i dont know if this was to build my female up, so he could get what he wanted( i thought it was a way to a mans heart through his stomach lol)but he wouldnt eat then when all the bobbing started my female didnt seem to eat as much, then she laid eggs and was eatting like a pig :lol2: im not really clued up on this its only what ive seen from mine and read but i think this is part of the breeding habit. good luck hope you get some babys soon


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*ritual*

hi i have 2 beardies but they are still only babies so i have never seen the ritual you are talking about 1st hand but i looked it up on youtube and there are a few pairs breeding on there, not very interesting but worth taking a look so you know what to look for in your own beardies:roll2:


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok...

My female is spending alot of time asleep ( she had been in with a male prior to me gettin her )

Is this a good or a bad sign?


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

My female started eating less then stopped altogether about 2 days before she laid her eggs. 1 clutch just over 3 weeks ago and is looking very fat and stopped eating again so maybe another clutch soon.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks...

I've seen her eat no veg at all... 3 large locusts but plenty of mealies but she sleeps alot


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Mine started sleeping a lot or if not asleep just sat still then she stopped chasing her food. I read somewhere that they become that full with eggs they cant really do much.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i cant feel any eggs so i dunno


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Little update

I've seperated them now as yesterday she started digging in one corner under her heat lamp so i took the male out and made the same deeper by adding more.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Good luck, sounds like you will have eggs soon. keep us updated.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Will do..

Was suggested i add several nesting spots but she's only interested in the corner she has chosen so i didnt bother she always goes back to were she has dug


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

My female did that, i tried a nesting box but she was not intersted. Think they must know where the best place is. dont worry im sure it will all turn out ok. Just make sure that what every you are using is deep and damp enough to let her dig a burrow.This time 5 weeks ago i did not know a thing now i have got 16 eggs incubating well and she has just started digging so will soon be laying another clutch.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

pwoods76 said:


> My female did that, i tried a nesting box but she was not intersted. Think they must know where the best place is. dont worry im sure it will all turn out ok. Just make sure that what every you are using is deep and damp enough to let her dig a burrow.This time 5 weeks ago i did not know a thing now i have got 16 eggs incubating well and she has just started digging so will soon be laying another clutch.


i tried damp sand she wasnt interested in diggin on it... she preferes it to be dry :S


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

sounds like a very soon drop! my male used 2 stay outta the way under the wood and sleep in the corner curled up for about a week but wen the F was layin he'd get on top of the wood as a 'look out' lol! and he also let her have all the food the same as urs


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

Like i said before they seem to know whats best. so leave her to it.Mine has dug half her burrow now so hopefully will have eggs by tomorrow. I wil let you know how many.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i've seperated them now she's in a 4 x 2 x 2 and he's in the same but a 3ft

She only eats Morio Mealies barely seen her eat veg or locusts


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

ok...

She started to dig in the opposite corner of the viv so on that side i have added a good amount of damn sand so hopefully she will dig into that and use that as he laying place.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

My beardie has just laid 20 eggs. Have you any news yet.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i added more sand and made it damp all along one side of the viv and she has started to dig in that with more confidence so hopefully will be soon


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We think our beardies were mating over the weekend (which is excellent news as before we got them they were kept in a horrible viv which smelt like it had never been cleaned out and only fed on cabbage with no vitamins, no live food, nothing, so we're really pleased they've pulled round enough to think about some beardie-luvvin'), but we don't really want baby beardies to have to think about homing, or selling to pet shops to go goodness knows where.

Short of separating them, is there anything we can do should she make any eggs? Can we take them out and get rid of them or will that horribly stress our lizards??

I know it's harsh but we really don't have the space for baby beardies and don't want to add to the stocks already around.


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

I have read somewhere that you can freeze them once they have been laid then throw them away but if you dont want to breed then you need to separate them as the female can become very thin and stressed after laying so would not put her though it if you were just going to throw the eggs away.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

you have 24hrs i think i move the eggs out and into an incubator if you was plannin on tryin to hatch them so after 24hrs they are un able to incubate i was told....


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

did you get eggies??


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

not as yet but i dont know if she is actually due as she has only just started to look fat and been readin on signs of lookin gravid and she is startin to show the signs now


----------



## m4rt1n (Aug 24, 2008)

You will see the shape of eggs in her belly when shes nearly ready. Mine looked as though she was just getting fat then after a day or two you could really see and feel the eggs in her belly. My female dint once go off her food in this period either lol, which i thought was strange but she must just be a greedy sod.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

lol she dont really seem interested in food atm but she will eat but only small amounts


----------

